# help with removal of cervix procedure



## peghin (Jun 28, 2011)

I am having a problem finding a code for a "laparoscopic removal of cervix".  Has anyone seen this one?  
Thank you!


----------



## preserene (Jun 28, 2011)

With the info provided, I could only think of 58578-unlisted laparoscopy procedure, on the uterus, (the cervix being an inherent component of the uterus - the uterus has two parts- the *body* and the *cervix of the uterus*).
Well, your* lap.cervicectomy *was done for a cervical stump or only on cervix leaving the body of the uterus intact for a purpose, wahtever, this code 58578 would suffice.
I hope this helps.


----------

